# Where do you carry



## PhrednurHead (Dec 29, 2018)

This is a question for all of you slingers out there that have a slingshot as part of your EDC items. Where do you carry your slingshot and where do you carry your ammo?

In warmer months (when a jacket is not needed) I carry my slingshot in my left front or right rear pants pocket. The slingshot determines which pocket. Larger slingshots, SS Torque and PP Scorpion go in the rear pocket. Smaller frames SS Jelly Bean or some of my other BB shooter go in the front. Ammo always goes in the right front pocket.

During the colder months the slingshots go in my left jacket pocket.

Where you do you carry?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Shoulder bag - keep the ammo in a small pouch - otherwise they scatter every time I find my keys...

Though if I'm out with the prospect of shooting may have my slingshot and a few projectiles in a pocket.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hunting bag


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

I almost always have a backpack with me, and keep my slingshot and a sandwich bag of ammo in the front pouch (smallest). On occasion, in my back left pocket.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Several of my hoodies have magnets sewn into the bottom of the pockets for steels to keep them from jangling. My marbles are usually just in my right pocket and my sling is on my left. Full loop frameless sets hang on my neck for a necklace or wrap up onto my wrist as a bracelet.

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77 (Aug 20, 2018)

I carry mine everywhere except schools churches etc. I have a Dan Hood little plinker I pack every day in my back pocket when I'm out on the farm. As for ammo I use some old travel Tylenol bottles that I carry.40 cal lead in my watch pocket.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

In summer I use a hunting bag or my lunch box. Winter time it’s always in my left jacket pocket, ammo in the right pocket. Either way it’s always with me


----------



## Bootsmann (Feb 13, 2018)

Frameless rig on my wrist and a few steel balls in my wallet all the time.
In summer i carry my slingshot im my left back pocket of my pants and some ammo in my right front pocket. In winter both in my jacket.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

winter i carry SS in left jacket pocket and ammo in a pouch and some loose in right jacket pocket,summer time ammo in back pants pocket SS in left *cell phone *pocket in the cargo pocket.LBS in the shirt pocket


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Slingshot in left cargo pocket year round - pants or shorts, keys in left front pocket.*

*Pepper spray in right cargo, ammo (a dozen) loose in right front pocket or on a belt magnet.*


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

I find this discussion very interesting. Why do folks carry their SS on a daily basis. I can understand if you are a farmer or a ditch rider ( here in the west ditch riders patrol irrigation ditches) but, do you pack in urban settings too? When I am out roaming around the mountains I carry my SS and ammo in a small pack attached to my belt. Because of an injured hand my SS is fairly large and doesn't fit in my pockets. I shoot a custom SS designed for me by Dan Hood. I do have a little SS that fits, along with some ammo, in an Attoids Mints can.

GP


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

I cover 4 to 6 miles per day in mountainous terrain. Everything I need goes into my Sitka Gearslinger from Maxpedition. It is the most versatile daypack I've ever used:


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I can't legally carry a slingshot concealed in NC. I occasionally carry a frameless set up around my left wrist. Should I have an opportunity to shoot I use found ammo. Honestly I carry It as a conversation piece more than anything.


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

I don't EDC a SS, wish I lived that sorta life

If I'm going for a walk I'll put a PP Cub Scout in a pocket (since my ol' man stole my Ranger Tac)...."ditch rider" sounds like a cool job.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

If I'm out and about where I might have an opportunity to fire off a few shots, I'll usually keep the slingshot in the left front pants pocket or left front jacket pocket, whichever is more comfortable and convenient. Same but opposite with ammo. Right front pants pocket or jacket pocket. On days I carry a bag or pack, the slingshot and ammo go in there.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i live a semi rural setting and walk a lot,in the woods and by the river as well,,when i go pick up the woman from work i sometimes take a shoebox or pizza box filled with newspaper and shoot in the parking lot while waiting for her,usually the PFS or LBS,awesome for dispatching water moccasins ;which tend to be agressive] feral dogs,and the occasional Rabid pine cone or aluminium can.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

This is where Gappers & PFS reign superior- pocket-ability.

But I am an edc fanatic since the real MacGyver.

Cargo pants, vests, jackets, packbacks, meseenger bags, each vehicle center console, and the back of afore mentioned vehicles, etc... but that said, I have a few set ups. Small shoulder bag, over belt ammo pockets, and an on the belt handcuff pouch.

When I am a guest or traveling I carry a loaded 19" tool bag. It is lile an open buffet for new shooters and old a like. This how I push... um, I mean share our lifestyle. Hahaha


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

MakoPat said:


> This is where Gappers & PFS reign superior- pocket-ability.
> 
> But I am an edc fanatic since the real MacGyver.
> 
> ...


Wooooaaah Pat, that bag is awesome!

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

I don't carry around a slingshot but when I am shooting in the driveway I keep my slingshot in a flashlight belt holster and my ammo in an air gun pellet belt pouch.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I carry my slingshot in my back pocket all of the time (I'm at work now and it's in my pocket). I have it with me whether I plan on shooting or not. I always have 6 shots in my front pocket as well. If I am going hunting I will throw a few extra shots in my pocket.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I am an RH shooter so the right rear pocket or tight cargo pocket. Ammo left front pocket along with a magnet to keep it quiet. I keep a sling and some rounds in the brief bag, and another in the car with some ammo. The world is my target. Thanks for asking. Moses

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Grandpa Pete: I live in a mid-large city, but shooting opportunities are plentiful. Empty parking lots, abandoned lots, public parks, etc. Plus, most of the metro police are pretty relaxed so I've never been hasseled. My current setup is pretty tame looking too, and I use clay ammo that disentigrates upon impact. If I was packing around a wrist rocket and steel ammo I might get different responses from people who see me.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

In Switzerland, slingshots are seen as "dangerous objects", so the police checking someone can confiscate them if they deem that the person concerned has bad intentions. Taking a slingshot to town may not be such a great idea here.

That said, I sometimes take a slingshot along in a backpack when out hiking, along with a bag of nicely rounded pebbles: steel ammo would not be too well seen if anyone is checking. It's easy enough to find a quiet location to have some fun - like in this video:






All in all, people walking around with slingshots are few and far between in most of Europe: the real fun of shooting can only be had in the USA, albeit that this depends on the state concerned, I guess.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I always have one in my lunchbox. If I’m out hiking, I usually have a backpack with a couple frames for stump shooting.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I wear cargo shorts in the warm months so it's always in my left side pocket of my shorts....in the winter my shooter is in my inside jacket pocket on right side (so I can access it with my left hand) so it stays warm...
my ammo is always on a magnet that is attached to my belt loop on my shorts, or pants....if I'm using lead or marbles it's in my front right pocket...

I also have a hunting bag that I carry on dedicated hunting trips... for spare bands, ammo, or a back up shooter....it's almost same design and size of a gasmask bag...it comes in real handy..









Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Grandpa Pete said:


> I find this discussion very interesting. Why do folks carry their SS on a daily basis. I can understand if you are a farmer or a ditch rider ( here in the west ditch riders patrol irrigation ditches) but, do you pack in urban settings too? When I am out roaming around the mountains I carry my SS and ammo in a small pack attached to my belt. Because of an injured hand my SS is fairly large and doesn't fit in my pockets. I shoot a custom SS designed for me by Dan Hood. I do have a little SS that fits, along with some ammo, in an Attoids Mints can.
> GP


I live in the country...an opportunity to hunt can present itself at any time...I always have a slingshot at the ready

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Left rear pocket, sometime, shirt pocket
Ammo rite front pocket, shooter sometimes in sock (like Rufus), depends on what kind o walkabout i'm Doin, woods, fields, or in town, couple in car door pocket too, i'm Flexible, but allus got one handy.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Grandpa Pete said:


> I find this discussion very interesting. Why do folks carry their SS on a daily basis. I can understand if you are a farmer or a ditch rider ( here in the west ditch riders patrol irrigation ditches) but, do you pack in urban settings too? When I am out roaming around the mountains I carry my SS and ammo in a small pack attached to my belt. Because of an injured hand my SS is fairly large and doesn't fit in my pockets. I shoot a custom SS designed for me by Dan Hood. I do have a little SS that fits, along with some ammo, in an Attoids Mints can.
> 
> GP


My only explanation fpr carrying all of the time is that I am nuts. Neurotic with a little OCD mixed in is how I see it.

However, in my defence:

Because I have had a slingshot readily at hand I have had, literally, hundreds (maybe thousands) of conversations with patients, friends and strangers about slingshots and shooting them through the years. I've taught slingshot building classes, given well over a hundred slingshots away and been approached by strangers to see and learn what I am doing many, many times.

Carrying a slingshot is not like carrying a weapon even though some would think of it as such. It would be horrible for self defense but great for what it is designed for which is reaching out and touching something. Punching a hole in a leaf, popping off the head of a dandilion, hitting a can in a parking lot, hitting a stick floating down the river, small pest control, etc. etc. The list goes on forever.

My slingshot is capable of carrying full hunting bands and is so small (3 inches by 3.25 inches - 77mm x 90mm) that it will fit comfortably in any pocket. I slip it in my pocket as I dress in the morning and don't think much about it unless I want to shoot something - which I do often enough to make it worthwhile.

I rarely head out just to shoot my slingshot but I head out all of the time with a pre-loaded slingshot in my pocket that can turn any walk into a shooting expedition.

So, why don't you all carry all of the time?


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Winnie said:


> Grandpa Pete said:
> 
> 
> > I find this discussion very interesting. Why do folks carry their SS on a daily basis. I can understand if you are a farmer or a ditch rider ( here in the west ditch riders patrol irrigation ditches) but, do you pack in urban settings too? When I am out roaming around the mountains I carry my SS and ammo in a small pack attached to my belt. Because of an injured hand my SS is fairly large and doesn't fit in my pockets. I shoot a custom SS designed for me by Dan Hood. I do have a little SS that fits, along with some ammo, in an Attoids Mints can.
> ...


Winnie said it for me lol. It's just a part of ,etc and zip make use of it whenever the opportunity presents itself. 

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Winnie said:


> Grandpa Pete said:
> 
> 
> > I find this discussion very interesting. Why do folks carry their SS on a daily basis. I can understand if you are a farmer or a ditch rider ( here in the west ditch riders patrol irrigation ditches) but, do you pack in urban settings too? When I am out roaming around the mountains I carry my SS and ammo in a small pack attached to my belt. Because of an injured hand my SS is fairly large and doesn't fit in my pockets. I shoot a custom SS designed for me by Dan Hood. I do have a little SS that fits, along with some ammo, in an Attoids Mints can.
> ...


Winnie, you friend, are exemplifying what kind of slinger I hope to be.

@Bugar, I agree. Rufus was the man. In the sock! That is as cool as rolled sleeves... classic.

@PebbleShooter... I hope someday before I take the Big Trip that I make at least a brief visit to your neck of the woods.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Winnie hit the nail squarely on the head. Very well said.

For me, I really enjoy shooting my slingshots. And with slingshots being so portable, why not take that joy with me? If I get the chance to pop off a couple shots that's great. If not, my slingshot and I will be ready the next time the opportunity presents itself.


----------

